# recevoir des distrib GNU/LINUX par courrier gratuitement



## pascalformac (24 Juillet 2006)

Pour vos amis qui  n'ont pas de connexions web haut debit  ou pas de web , n'ont pas de graveurs etc

Solution pour eux
Recevoir gratuitement divers Distributions GNU /Linux sur CD par courrier et ce dans le monde entier

*Attention ! 
J'insiste sur un point : Faut comprendre l'ESPRIT de la chose*
Ce n'est pas du tout  fait pour que les adslisés, cablés puissent avoir une " copie propre".
Que ceux qui ont le web et peuvent télécharger ou trouver facilement des distrib  ayent l'élégance de ne PAS utiliser ce biais.

Par contre pour les autres c'est interessant

Deux sources qui offrent ca






 qui part ailleurs vend divers choses
distrib sur CD envoyées gratuitement

Distrib :Febian , Debora Core, Gentoo , Knoppix, Mandriva, OpenSuse...
et il est possible d'en demander d' autres

Une autre source pour une distribution specifique
shipit qui envoie Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake)  sur CD
CD gratosses d'Ubuntu 

Ca marche , faut juste être patient
Un peu plus d'un mois pour la livraison 
Et attendre 2 semaines avant une nouvelle requête


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (24 Juillet 2006)

et DREAMLINUX , c'est pour bientôt ?
interface proche de max os X,
Patrick
qui n'as toujours pas l'ADSL ...


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Juillet 2006)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:
			
		

> et DREAMLINUX , c'est pour bientôt ?
> interface proche de max os X,
> Patrick
> qui n'as toujours pas l'ADSL ...


Tu peux le faire aussi avec Ubuntu.






P.S: Pour le moment, il semble que le lien ne fonctionne pas.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (26 Juillet 2006)

Bonne idée  et je viens de faire la commande à l'instant mais  patience , environ 6 semaines d'attente, ce qui me laisse un peu de temps pour bûcher les base de Linux,
A +
Patrick


----------



## G2LOQ (26 Juillet 2006)

Et puis Ubuntu contrairement à DREAMLINUX est en français.



Vivement Ebuntu! :love:


----------



## bompi (26 Juillet 2006)

Avant de passer &#224; Mac OS X (et donc de d&#233;laisser Linux et autres), j'utilisais l'environnement XFCE : assez l&#233;ger, fonctionnellement assez riche &#224; mes yeux et surtout discret (contrairement &#224; KDE).
Aussi la distribution Xubuntu me semble prometteuse.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (31 Juillet 2006)

Salut à tous,
et voilà j'ai craqué, et muni d'une distribution de *Ubuntu* pour PC j'ai viré (enfin !) windose et ses erreurs fatales à répétitions pour l'installer; tout se passe trés bien un régal: mes périphériques sont reconnus, j'ai francisé O.rg sans problèmes mais il me reste un petit soucis avec une antique *laser Epson* qui, bien que reconnue par le système refuse d'imprimer ! si G2loq ou un autre usager de Linux veut bien me servir de guide se serai trés cool, en tout cas je file m'inscrire sur le site Ubuntu.fr.org
à bientôt,
Patrick


----------



## G2LOQ (31 Juillet 2006)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:
			
		

> Salut &#224; tous,
> et voil&#224; j'ai craqu&#233;, et muni d'une distribution de *Ubuntu* pour PC j'ai vir&#233; (enfin !) windose et ses erreurs fatales &#224; r&#233;p&#233;titions pour l'installer; tout se passe tr&#233;s bien un r&#233;gal: mes p&#233;riph&#233;riques sont reconnus, j'ai francis&#233; O.rg sans probl&#232;mes mais il me reste un petit soucis avec une antique *laser Epson* qui, bien que reconnue par le syst&#232;me refuse d'imprimer ! si G2loq ou un autre usager de Linux veut bien me servir de guide se serai tr&#233;s cool, en tout cas je file m'inscrire sur le site Ubuntu.fr.org
> &#224; bient&#244;t,
> Patrick


 Je n&#8217;ai pas de solution &#224; te proposer, mais je doute que tu ne trouves pas de r&#233;ponse sur les sympathiques forums Ubuntu.fr.org. 




Bienvenue sous nux


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (2 Août 2006)

Merçi G2,
j'ai réussi tout seul à connecter ; l'epson laser en port //, puis une BJC canon 4100
ensuite ma 790 photo en usb et toutes répondent au quart de poil, mais gros souci ;je ne trouve pas dans les panneaux de config les utilitaires de netoyage, d'ailignement et de controle des buses ?
et comme j'utilise pas tous les jours ces trois imprimantes il y a un peu de ménage à faire, ou sont passés ces fichus utilitaires d'entretiens ???
merçi,
patrick


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Août 2006)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:
			
		

> Merçi G2,
> j'ai réussi tout seul à connecter ; l'epson laser en port //, puis une BJC canon 4100
> ensuite ma 790 photo en usb et toutes répondent au quart de poil, mais gros souci ;je ne trouve pas dans les panneaux de config les utilitaires de netoyage, d'ailignement et de controle des buses ?
> et comme j'utilise pas tous les jours ces trois imprimantes il y a un peu de ménage à faire, ou sont passés ces fichus utilitaires d'entretiens ???
> ...


Un peu de lecture utile.   En espérant que ça peut aider.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (4 Août 2006)

Bravo ! et encore merçi,
je télécharge toutes ces plugin qu'il me faut maintenant installer correctement, 
de quoi occuper sainement la fin de mes congés sabbatiques !!!
(que serai-je sans ce forum ou je picore l'essentiel des informations utiles et nécésaires à mes trés lents progrés Linuxiens et macusérien, 
vous pouvez pas savoir le plaisir que j'éprouve à ne plus me servir à mon domicile de windose !
collosal, indescriptible ! une sorte d'euphorie légère et durable, j'espère,
bref, bonnes vacances à tous,
patrick
(je dépasse mon temps de connexion !!!)


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Août 2006)

Bonnes vacances à toi aussi


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (7 Août 2006)

Hello,
encore réussie , installation de scribus ce matin depuis les Dvd (en kiosque distri polonaise)...toujours pas l'adsl...
l'interface est claire, trés précise et me parait bien plus lisible à l'écran que Indi ou qxp que j'ai trés peu approché il est vrai  
j'espère que ça se passe bien une fois chez l'imprimeur ,
reste plus qu'à me dégoter sur le web une bonne doc spécial débutant donc je file à cette adresse : 
http://docs.scribus.net
si d'autres sites en français je suis preneur!
patrick


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Août 2006)

Voilà le lien vers pour le Wiki Scribus et un autre pour un Forum.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (9 Août 2006)

AH ! merçi G2,
que serai-je sans toi  
voilà donc des milliers de pages de lecture pour mes trop courtes fin de vacances  
encore un grand merçi de la part du newbie sur linux,
je commence à déchanter en deuxième semaine, les effets secondaires se font ressentir  
et j'ai des soucis de paquets manquants pour installer Audacity etVlc, car pour l'instant je peux pas lire de dvd ni enregistrer de son, les logiciels installés par défaut font justement défaut et Audacity est plus complet que le soft d'origine...
(il manque : wxvlc et libwxgtk2.4-1 pour audacity que je trouve pas sur les Dvd de Ubuntu; j'ai acheté tout ce qui est actuelement en kiosque pour éviter le downloadage des applications ; scribus, acrobat reader etc.)
A +Patrick


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Août 2006)

libwxgtk2.4-1 et wxvlc pour Dapper.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (10 Août 2006)

AH ! génial !
 l'adresse qui me manquait, dois-je aussi prendre les paquets "depends" marqué d'un point rouge ?
pourquoi ces paquets ne sont pas sur le Dvd ?
je vais devoir prendre un abonement ADSL ce que je retarde d'années en années...
merçi du soutien  technique,
Patrick


----------



## G2LOQ (10 Août 2006)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:
			
		

> AH ! génial !
> l'adresse qui me manquait, dois-je aussi prendre les paquets "depends" marqué d'un point rouge ?
> pourquoi ces paquets ne sont pas sur le Dvd ?
> je vais devoir prendre un abonement ADSL ce que je retarde d'années en années...
> ...



  	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	  J'avoue que pour les « depends » je l'ignore. Désolé. 

 Et oui l'ADSL c'est pratique. Hier, j'ai fait une clean install de Dapper et j'en ai eu pour plus de 190mo de mise à jour...Je n'ose même pas imaginer le temps qu'il m'aurais fallu en 56k... :mouais:


----------



## p4bl0 (10 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> J'avoue que pour les « depends » je l'ignore. Désolé.
> 
> Et oui l'ADSL c'est pratique. Hier, j'ai fait une clean install de Dapper et j'en ai eu pour plus de 190mo de mise à jour...Je n'ose même pas imaginer le temps qu'il m'aurais fallu en 56k... :mouais:


si la connexion &#233;tait r&#233;ellement en permanence &#224; 56k (ce qui est impossible) il aurait fallu plus de 57 minutes !!

d'o&#249; l'int&#233;r&#234;t d'avoir une connexion ADSL


----------



## G2LOQ (10 Août 2006)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> si la connexion était réellement en permanence à 56k (ce qui est impossible) il aurait fallu plus de 57 minutes !!
> 
> d'où l'intérêt d'avoir une connexion ADSL



C'est vrai que je ne l'ai jamais vu à tourner à 56k...:mouais: Mais bon, c'était mieux que rien et elle ma bien rendu service cette bonne vielle connection (Même si maintenant je ne pourrais sans doute plus la supporter).


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (10 Août 2006)

Ouille !
j'ai fait une ENORME bourde ! 
le 28 juillet dans ma précipitation j'ai installé la version de dapper pour processeur intel (i386) la seule distribuée en kiosque...
et j'ai un *amd 800* ! 
aucuns messages d'alerte ni avant, ni pendant l'install,  et je doute que se soit compatible, je préfère pas flinguer mon vieux PC, et comme les revues en kiosque ne fournissent pas la version AMD64 me voilà bloqué !
je tente de downloader une V° amd64 depuis le site Ubuntu (comment choisir la bonne ?)
et ça m'annoce que je vais en avoir pour 3 à 4 heures (65 ko/sec!) donc j'abandonne le processus,
voilà, du coup l'enthousiasme des premiers jours est totalement retombé, dès que je connait la V° qui me convient je la commande et rendez-vous dans 6 semaines  
Patrick


----------



## G2LOQ (10 Août 2006)

C'est un Athlon 64 que tu as???? le 800 c'est pas plut&#244;t 800Mhz?

De toute fa&#231;on si ta pas un proc 64 bit ou un PPC la version i386 est la bonne.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (11 Août 2006)

Bonjour,
de mémoire je pense avoir un Duron !?! 
de toute façon ça tourne bien comme ça est ce sera jamais aussi galère qu'avant,
plusieurs écran bleu : "erreur fatale à xyz", plusieurs formatage et réinstallation du système qui re-plante etc. grosse galère, puis grosse colère  :
je file acheter Ubuntu qui s'installe vite et bien, et voilà les raisons d'un switch réussi,
(mais j'en avait envie depuis longtemps)...
J'imprime tranquillement les pages conseillées pour étudier ce nouvel environement,et je suis plutôt optimiste pour la suite car j'ai récupéré tout mes courriers formaté Word sans problème, et la migration se déroule à la perfection, le plus difficile sera le Gimp, assez différent de Toshop que j'utilise toujours sur mon imac  ,
je vais allez faire un tour sur wiki scribus enregistrer quelques pages de tutos...
A bientôt,
Patrick


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Août 2006)

Pour le Duron c'est bien i386 qu'il te faut.

Si tu cherches quelque chose d'approchant Toshop niveau interface tu devrais voir du cot&#233; de GIMPShop.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (18 Août 2006)

donc tout se passe bien, 
j'adore tout ses liens et je viens de downloader gimpshop 2.2.4 rpm torrent, j'espère avoir fait le bon choix (trés peu de temps ici pour moi, encore 15 minutes!!!)
je fais l'install ce W.E et des news vendredi prochain!
pour l'instant je me bat avec totem qui ne me lit aucuns DVD !
il doit manquer des plugins ou autres paquets !
je cherche, sinon je ferai l'installation de Vnc? Vlc? j'oublie les aconymes, et j'en perds mon latin  
patrick


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Août 2006)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:
			
		

> donc tout se passe bien,
> j'adore tout ses liens et je viens de downloader gimpshop 2.2.4 rpm torrent, j'espère avoir fait le bon choix (trés peu de temps ici pour moi, encore 15 minutes!!!)
> je fais l'install ce W.E et des news vendredi prochain!
> pour l'instant je me bat avec totem qui ne me lit aucuns DVD !
> ...



MPlayer ou VLC pour les DVD's.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (19 Août 2006)

Merçi    
Patrick


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (8 Septembre 2006)

Hello,
personne ? encore les vacances ?
bon, ben j'ai suivi les avis d'un autre forum et après avoir installé EasyUbuntu (qui gère toujours pas la lecture des DVD!) je me retrouve avec mon Ubuntu à moitié en panne !
bref, la galère, plus le manque de temps...
j'ai fait la déinstallation comme indiquée dans la doc mais rien ne reviens comme avant!
j'aurais du tout laisser dans l'état mais je pouvais pas graver de CD-rom et c'est pas gérable pour moi, alors maintenant je peux plus accéder aux paquets synaptics: plus de mise à jour possible depuis le DVD d'origine; la bécane tente de se connecter au net et j'ai jamais fait se réglage, de plus la fonction "ajouter/enlever des applications" est fichue : "échec du controle etc."
Bref, existe t il un point de restauration caché à activer ?
et/ou  comment faire une réinstallation propre depuis le DVD source ?
merçi encore des conseils, pistes et autres encouragements car la migration vers un nouveau système est parfois éprouvante...
Patrick


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Septembre 2006)

Pour la restauration, je nen ai pas la moindre idée. Sinon, pour faire une installation propre, il te suffit de formater en démarrant avec le CD dans le lecteur. Une fois le liveCD booté, tu pourras de là, réinstaller Ubuntu.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (11 Septembre 2006)

Eh, oui, c'est bien ce que j'ai commencé à faire sur un autre disque dur dimanche soir, reste plus que les applications à installer plus proprement que la première fois.   :king: 
patrick


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Septembre 2006)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> Eh, oui, c'est bien ce que j'ai commencé à faire sur un autre disque dur dimanche soir, reste plus que les applications à installer plus proprement que la première fois.   :king:
> patrick



Et bientôt les effets graphiques pré-installés sur Ubuntu.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (21 Septembre 2006)

Trés intéressant ! et j'attend avec impatience Ubuntu d'octobre mais j'ai une crainte concernant ma machine hôte qui est un poil obsolète en ce qui concerne la gestion graphique !        (ati rage pro 128 + samsung sync master 172V)
wait an' see  
patrick


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Septembre 2006)

Il semble que ta CG ne soit pas (ou encore) compatible avec XGL: 


> ATI Rage 128 Pro, can't get a usable screen.



La liste des CG's compatibles ou pas est dispo ici


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (20 Novembre 2006)

Hello,
je reviens à la charge pour donner des news,
tout se passe bien avec le bon vieux Amd 800 qui acueille Ubuntu avec plus de stabilité que Windause...
Mais sur mon Imac (400DV)avec 512 Mo de ram en plus , rien à faire ! la session live avec le Cd  officiel reçu de la Cannonical ne boote pas (trés longue attente et rien...
J'appuie sur reset etc.
Tant pis; j'ai ce super Cd Ubuntu qui me sert à rien ... 
Patrick


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Novembre 2006)

La, j'avoue ne pouvoir t'aider. J'ai jamais installé de Linux sur un Mac... 

Mais bon, avec les personnes pointus qu'il y a sur ce forum tu as peut-être encore une chance d'avoir de pouvoir la posé sur ton MAC.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (21 Novembre 2006)

Hello !  
finalement j'ai pris RDV avec un ami qui as une "web agency"et qui bosse sur Mac uniquement et qui veux bien me montrer la manip,
voilà, c'est du dépannage de proximité, simple, efficace, convivial, (ensuite on déjeune ensemble; Sud-Ouest oblige)
vive les traditions positives, 
Patrick


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Novembre 2006)

Edit:





patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> Hello !
> finalement j'ai pris RDV avec un ami qui as une "web agency"et qui bosse sur Mac uniquement et qui veux bien me montrer la manip,
> voil&#224;, c'est du d&#233;pannage de proximit&#233;, simple, efficace, convivial, (ensuite on d&#233;jeune ensemble; Sud-Ouest oblige)
> vive les traditions positives,
> Patrick



Sympa.  

Je fais la m&#234;me chose pour mes amis (et pas qu'eux d'ailleurs) windosiens. 

Edit: Svp, pas taper. Merci


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (4 Décembre 2006)

Oups!
PC grillé ou HS !?!
faux contact entre le Proc et la carte-mère !
un poil freudien (au second degré) le diagnostic du technicien...
donc j'ai plus Wxp ni *UBUNTU *qui commence à me manquer...
patrick


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Décembre 2006)

Mais t'as Mac, non?


----------



## Warflo (4 Décembre 2006)

Sur un AMD ? :mouais:


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (5 Décembre 2006)

Oui, j'ai un mac mais pas upgradé ! (9.2.2 sur imac de 08-2000)
il veut pas de Ubuntu, mais je suis par ailleurs trés content de mac OS 9.2.2
et j'ai fait un test du Cd live de Ubuntu par curiosité !
par contre sur mon PC j'avais installé Unbuntu pour ne plus avoir à supporter Windows qui finit par me faire perdre beaucoup de temps; entretien, m.a.j, dépannage etc.
et donc il me reste mon Imac qui fonctionne encore trés bien,
mais pour mon usage perso et par rapport à mon nouveau job (assistance et animation Internet plus dépannage de base sous W XP pro) la bécane en panne à mon domicile commence à me manquer,l es base de XP s'oublient trés vite et il me faudrait un site ou deux d'assistance 
Patrick


----------



## G2LOQ (5 Décembre 2006)

Tu peux allez voir là ou ici. C'est bien ça que tu cherches?


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (6 Décembre 2006)

Oh oui, hyper pointu !!! sites trés propres et trés pros,
que ferais-je sans toi ???
je vais pas "bouler" sans cesse; j'ai passé l'âge de pratiquer ce type de sport 
merçi c'est effectivement ce que je cherchais 
reste à lire, comprendre, retenir et pratiquer...
Hier j'ai visité les salles de musiques et il y a ici un auditorium avec 25 mac en réseau pour les pratiques musicales, M.A.O etc. mais je n'y interviens pas, d'ailleurs aucunes pannes sérieuses et le prof de musique est autonome.
Dans l'autre salle : un steel-drum band pour les élèves qui s'entrainent à l'heure de la récré ! parfois on a envie de revenir à l'âge ado pour profiter des progrés pédagogiques et autres nouveautés.
Dans une autre vie peut-être ?
Salutations respectueuses 
Patrick


----------



## G2LOQ (6 Décembre 2006)

Bah, l'adolescence, moi ça me manque pas!


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (11 Décembre 2006)

hELLO a TOUS
Je surfe sur le Forum en live- session CD-KUBUNTU ; mais clavier  us
donc bref mail .
Genial  
patrick


----------



## bompi (11 Décembre 2006)

J'pr&#233;f&#232;re XUbuntu  mais c'est bien


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Décembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> J'préfère XUbuntu  mais c'est bien



Ouais, mais vivement Ebuntu!


----------



## miatec (13 Décembre 2006)

bonjour 

j'en ai marre de mon windows, je r&#232;ve de mac sans avoir le porte monaie alors je me tourne vers linux.
j'ai d&#233;j&#224; ubuntu et l'utilise de temps en temps.
je me suis document&#233; un peu partout et une distribution m'interresse tout particuli&#232;rement : suse.

probl&#232;me : je suis en 512k, je n'ai aps de graveur DVD je suis donc condamner a telecharger pendant une semaine  les 5 cd nessaissaire...une semaine en proie aux acqueurs, virus , pirate et autres logiciel malveillant et hyper fr&#233;quent sous windaube...

alors voil&#224;, j'ai lu le premier message, il parle d'envoit gratuit, ca m'a vite interress&#233;, je vois suse, je me dit "super tous mes probl&#232;me sont r&#233;gl&#233;s" je continue en attendant une page ou saisir mon adresse, et la horreur, je voit le mot "buy" et le symbole '$'...
vous connaissez pas un moyen vraiment gratuit d'avoir suse en cd autre que par le t&#233;l&#233;chargement?


----------



## G2LOQ (14 Décembre 2006)

Mise à part le fait que quelqu'un te l'envoi gratuitement, je vois pas. Tu peux aussi voir du coté des magazines Linux, je sais que c'est payant mais au moins tu ne le dl pas.


----------



## miatec (14 Décembre 2006)

j'ai d&#233;j&#224; regard&#233; cot&#233; magasine, jammais de susze  j'ai du mandriva a la pele, du d&#233;bian  de partout mais pas de suse...

merci quand m&#234;me


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (15 Décembre 2006)

Hello,
je donne ma V° de l'été dernier,(Cd-rom + revue Linux)
j'ai pas aimé ! ?!      
Y as t-il preneur ?
Patrick


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Décembre 2006)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> Hello,
> je donne ma V° de l'été dernier,(Cd-rom + revue Linux)
> j'ai pas aimé ! ?!
> Y as t-il preneur ?
> Patrick



Tu parles de la Suse?


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (18 Décembre 2006)

Hello,
et oui je parle de la Suse (qui est déjà réservé pour Miatec !)
deux Dvd dans une revue d'origine polonaise de cet été ou septembre que j'ai testé sur mon ancien PC, mais un gros problème d'affichage m'a découragé, en plus je préfere vraiment l'interface et l'environement de ubuntu!!!
voilà,
a bientôt,
patrick


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Décembre 2006)

Bah, si tu n'aimes pas KDE tu peux toujours mettre Gnome. 

D'ailleurs, il n'est pas dispo à l'installation? (j'ai jamais essayé cette distrib')

De tout façon pour moi c'est Enlightenment  qui a ma dévotion.


----------



## miatec (18 Décembre 2006)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> Hello,
> et oui je parle de la Suse (qui est déjà réservé pour Miatec !)
> deux Dvd dans une revue d'origine polonaise de cet été ou septembre que j'ai testé sur mon ancien PC, mais un gros problème d'affichage m'a découragé, en plus je préfere vraiment l'interface et l'environement de ubuntu!!!
> voilà,
> ...




parfait :love:
mon ordinateur n'ets aps si vieu que ca, ca devrait marcher.
le seul problème c'est qu'il est malade....
gravement malade et suse pourrait le débarrassé de cette maladie nommé windows :rateau:


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (19 Décembre 2006)

bonjour,
en fait gnome ou Kde ça n'as pas d'importance car c'est ma carte graphique qui n'était pas reconnue ! donc pas d'affichage correct,

sinon *Enlightenment *(sur youtube) sans le son;j'ai pas tout compris! et c'est un poil flou !
   hors sujet : on apercoit un site pendant la démo avec des pochettes de cd,
ou puis-je trouver les anciennes pochettes des disques de E. Gismonti sur EMI Brasil odéondes 70' ?
je devrai poster dans le forum musique !
tant pis,
Patrick


----------



## G2LOQ (19 Décembre 2006)

Enlightenment: Le site ici et wikipédia là.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (20 Décembre 2006)

Hello !
mer&#231;i pour la page *Wiki*, l'autre en anglais c'est un poil au dessus de mes connaisances linguistiques ; je lis, mais je comprends pas la totalit&#233; du texte 
(j'ai trouv&#233; une ou deux pochettes de cd mais en basse d&#233;f ...)
Patrick
PS: ma V&#176; de Dreamlinux download&#233;e r&#233;cement fonctionne tr&#233;s bien, en plus il y a la pochette et l'image du sticker &#224; coller ensuite sur le cd-rom, tr&#233;s class!
"patrickcontent"


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Décembre 2006)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> en plus il y a la pochette et l'image du sticker à coller ensuite sur le cd-rom, trés class!
> "patrickcontent"



[FONT=&quot]Bah, un bon gros feutre sur le CD cest pas mal aussi. [/FONT]


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (21 Décembre 2006)

salut "J'ai deux Elles",
je le fait plus, car malgré l'emploi de feutres spéciaux j'ai vu de mes yeux vu l'encre migrer dans la couche plastique du cd et s'effacer en faisant un méchant halo de diffusion 
ce qui rend l'inscription illisible et compromet à terme la pérennité  des infos contenues...
refaire des tests avec d'autres produits etc.
c'est pas mon truc...
en attendant je colle parfois ce sticker dont l' adhésif va lui aussi migrer dans la couche et détruire le support ! et là j'en suis quasiment sur !
voilà; c'est tout pour aujourd'hui,
patrick


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Décembre 2006)

Bah moi, cest sur les boîtiers que je colle mes stickers. 
Je ne savais pas pour les feutres.  

Remarque, mes backup je les garde pas longtemps et le plus souvent, je n'ai juste que le sticker sur la boite et rien sur le CD/DVD. (Ouais, je sais, si le CD ce ballade sans sa boite je sais plus ce quil y a dessus. :mouais


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (25 Janvier 2007)

On y retourne :
malgré la MàJ du firmware de mon imac il n'est toujours pas possible de lancer Ubuntu en live session sur mon iMac , 
j'ai dû me tromper en faisant la commande à la cannonical corporation  
 il doit s'agir d'une V° pour G4 :mouais:
Patrick
PS: si c'est le cas ,je l'envoie au premier qui en as besoin...


----------

